# How do I slow down the Hydraulic pressure on skid plow?



## Ropinghorns (Oct 16, 2008)

I have converted several truck mounted plows into skidsteer plows. They turn left or right so quickly that I am afraid they will damage the cylinders. How do I install a regulator of some sort on the plow to avoid this? One guy had me try a small washer with a small hole , installed in side the line connections. Not a difference. Anyone have an idea?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

somewhere there is a topic on this in the forum.....i believe it was a crossover valve was used


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I never did the crossover it is a much better system as it allows the plow to move if you strike somthing rather than blowing hoses.

I always just got an in line flow resistor from a farm and fleet or tractor supply.

And a washer hole is way to big. You need like a pen tip or smaller hole to fill a plow cylinder at a skid loader flow rate and maintain any control.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Here, I did a search for you.

http://www.plowsite.com/search/972402/?q=Hydraulic+restrictors&o=relevance


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

i never like the washer with the hole, had too many problems with the fitting leaking

thankyou phill for finding it for him


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Philbilly is right, the size of the hole needed is way too small to do with a washer. Just for reference, typical openings in commercial aviation servo valves at maximum throw (moving rudders, elevators at 30 degrees per second) is a slot with a total area equivalent to a 0.035" diameter hole.

I'd get something like this
http://www.surpluscenter.com/Hydrau...NCE-WFC-400-IN-LINE-FLOW-CONTROL-9-7960-4.axd

You need two, one on each line. It gets set up so that the free-flowing direction is into the cylinder and the restricted direction is coming out of the cylinder. Just experiment with the setting until you get it where you want it and then use the setscrew to lock the adjustment.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I bought one of these ,still haven't installed yet. http://www.surpluscenter.com/shop.axd/Search?keywords=crossover+relief+valve


----------



## Trimstar (Oct 30, 2016)

I just built this 10ft plow setup with cross over and moves lots slower about the same speed has the truck pump does.
I bought on ebay for 70 ship to me


----------

